# .:: مشروع مطعم ::.



## يـ«§»ــزيــ«§»ــد (26 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذا مشروع من تصميمي وهو مشروع السمستر الماضي 

وهو عبارعن عن مشروع مطعم على خط الرياض 

طبعا اولا دراسه ارض المشروع والخرابيط الطويله مالنا فيها 

بندخل بالمشروع على طول 


اول ما بديت افكر بالمشروع 





فكرت كيف احيي منطقه ميته مثل خط الرياض 

وجتني فكره عين الانسان

لانها في وجهت نظري هي حياه الوجه لان اكثر نسبه ماء في الوجه فيها 

من هذا المنظلق بدت الفكره

هذي دراسه خطوط المبنى وخروجها من بعضها



سكتش للبمنى (مبدأي)



المطبخ



وهذي دراسه الموقع وتوزيع السيارات (طبعا شكل العين اللي في النص هو المطعم)




الان ندخل لتصميم المطعم من داخل 

نبدى بالدور الاول وهو (للعزاب)




طبعا المدخل اللي تحت واضح 
وبعده تكون الاداره ودورات المياه الله يكرمكم على الجهه اليسرى 
والمطبخ على الجهه اليمنى 
والصاله بالنص وتوزيع الكراسي 
وبالنص نافوره جبليه وحولها الدرج للدور الثاني 

الدور الثاني (عوائل)



بعد نقطة التجمع اللي تحت يصعد العوائل فوق 
والعزاب تحت ويكون الانقسام للخصوصية
وتوزيع الدور الثاني واضح نفس توزيع الدور الاول 
فيما عدا العاب الاطفال وكان لي مغزى في اختيار مكانه اقوله لكم بعدين 

الان الواجهات والقطاعات
مراحل تطور القطع









وهذي واجهه المبنى



طبعا الدائرة اللي بالنص تشوفونها هذي هي غرفه العاب الاطفال 
تعمدت وضعها هنا بحيث تكون اسلوب جذب للعائلة عن طريق الاطفال 
مثل ما تعرفون اذا البزران شافو الالعاب :inlove: 
وهذا المجسم وكم لقطه من كم زاوية 






المسقط الافقي له




طبعا اي شي مب واضح انا انتظر السؤال 

واتمنى القى اكبر قدر من الاسأله ومن النقد الهادف :inlove:​


----------



## يـ«§»ــزيــ«§»ــد (27 فبراير 2008)

لها الدرجه ما اعجبكم المشرووع ؟؟


ولا رد من نزلته ؟


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (27 فبراير 2008)

والله مشروع ممتاز ورسوم ممتازة بس عملتيه على الأتوكاد 


بس الرسوم جميلة وواضحة كمان الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## احمد سويلم (27 فبراير 2008)

انا من رأيي انك بزلت مجهود مشكور علية وارجو منك التفكير اكثر فى الفكرة المعمارية 
حيث ان الفكرة المعمارية (الكنسبت ) تنتج من وحى الموقع كذلك الارتباط بالظروف المحيطة فمثلا 
لو انا كنت مكانك كنت اوضح مدى جمال الطبيعة بعمل المطعم على شكل خيمة او شكل جبل ينبع من وسط الصحراء ولكن مشكور على المجهود العظيم ونرجو المزيد
اخوك مهندس /احمد سويلم


----------



## معماري فقط (27 فبراير 2008)

مشروع جيد لطالب مجد نتمني لك المزيد من التوفيق
وعليك بتطوير نفسك أكثر في الواجهات وحل الموقع العام واللاند سكيب

وبالتوفيق


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (29 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله نبدا

امممممممم التهزيء .......
او النقد الهادف ما تفرق ^_^

مشروع جيد 
لكن التقييم يكون ادق اذا ذكرت اانت في اي سنة 
اذا اول سنة ممتااز جدا 

1- المخطط جيد لكن وين الليفت؟
العوائل ممكن يكون معهم اطفال بعربياتهم او كبار في السن او مقعدين فهو ضروري لهم

2-جميل انك فكرت في زراعة اسطح المبنى

3- القطاع ممتاز لكنه اجمل قبل التوين ^^
نصيحة: لا تستخدم الفحم او الجرافيت ولا اقلام الباستيل في التوين ابدا لانه مهما كنت دقيق ونظيف في الرسم مستحيل تمنعها انها تنتشر على الورقة

4-المشروع على بعضه جيد باستثناء الكونسبت ... صحيح العين هي حياة الوجه لكن العين مو هي حياة طريق الرياض :d

سلام


----------



## boukhors (6 ديسمبر 2008)

انا من رأيي انك بزلت مجهود مشكور علية


----------



## boukhors (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشروع جيد لطالب


----------



## Alinajeeb (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جيييييييييييييد

والى الامام ولا تنسى نصائح هنادي


----------



## بجناس (2 فبراير 2011)

ممتاز


----------

